# Maggots and Fly's Eggs in Box



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have recently returned from holiday and had my brother look after my many feathered friends whilst i was away, On the first morning, i did my usual check for the babies and eggs in the nest boxes and the handling of my fledglings (Much to their disapproval and their pain inflicting bites!)

One nest box holds 3 babies, about 3-4 weeks old now i think, may be slightly older. I can see one as fledgining next week or so, he is very feathered and has feathered and developed very quickly in comparison with the others so may leave a little earlier than the rest. In the nest boxes i use bark from my local garden centre and this seems to be accepted by all birds. 

However, upon my return, i found it very mucky from all their faeces and therefore went to clean it out (Whilst being very annoyed my brother did not think to do it). I found about 15-20 maggots in the cleaner stuff (did not go through the large congealed mass of the top stuff as it was all going in the bin anyway!) and loads of what i believe were fly eggs. I sifted through the remainder of the cleaner bark piece by piece and removed any which i saw. The flies still seem a little interested but with it all cleaner and no flystrike on the babies (yet) i am a little more hopeful it is under control.

The only problem i have now is that it is getting mucky again (£ babies and a parent, nothing more oculd be expected) but there is only about 1 - 1.5 inches of bark at the bottom and cannoit therefore remove any. 

WHat can i do as i am unsure oif the mother will reject them if i ut more in as it will smell different?

How is it best to clean without adding new stuff in?
I am trying to ust keep turning what is left of the bark so that it does not form a layer for the flies to lay their eggs on but not sure if this is helping or making it worse?

I am also worried as i have another nest in with 4 babies and nearly constantly a parent and and really worried this will go the same what. 

What can i do to prevent the flys being interested? 

I am trying to keep it clean but can be very difficult. i have been checking the young but they have thankfuly not "got at" by the maggots

Is there anything which i can get in the UK to help reduce this problem which is safe for young chicks?

Please advice.

Thanks,

P.S, When i told my brother, he did not even know why maggots were a problem to the babies, he thought they would eat them and not the other way around! even then he did not sem bothered. Needless to say, unless im desperate, he will not look after them again for long periods of time!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...what I would do is put the babies in a small box...quick scape out all the old bedding, and put the babies back.

Are you sure they are maggots...or are they other creatures like these pix's.

These are some nasties that can be found in humid climates, like S. Florida, where I am at. The beetles are approx 1/8" long and eat the poop. They can also nip toes nails off of new hatchlings. I don't know what the other creepy crawlers are called, but show up when there is very wet or excess moisture conditions.

Precautions against these critters is putting a small handfull; of Seven 5% dust under the bedding, and a tiny bit mixed in with the bedding.

As to fly's...I've not found them to be a problem in the nestbox...just a nuisence during the summer, and i hang hly bags out to trap them.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I am only going by what it seems from my knowledge but they look like magotts which are commonly (Here in the UK) seen in flystike rabbits. This is one of the main reasons why i am concerened as i know what they can do to rabbits and worried they will have a go at the babies and potentially kill them.

I Have seen what look like fruit flies and also blow flies which are spending a lot of time in the nest box and deep in the bedding. I am also finding what i believe are eggs (They look like small buds from trees but if you squash them, they are not and they are only found in the boxes with the 'maggots'). 

I tried to seift through the bedding and then put in the clean stuff, went down again this morning and there were many more there and had to clean it all out and hope for the best with the mother returning to feed them with it not smelling as it used to. Do you think it would be a problem with her returning to her young if the nest box smells cleaner? 

I also found another nest box with them in. Admittedly, the top layer was soiled with faeces but the young was suposed to leave a few days ago and should have left by the time i return again (away from home for a few days) and i have siefted trough the box and removed all the dirty bedding but and hoping this will be enough as this box was not as bad. WIll thoroughly clean it when i am at home (Probably sunday or saturday) so long as baby is gone!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hmmm.... being in different countries we have different pests that can be problematic. Maggots have not been a problem here, but the last pix I posted is something that can take up residence in a rabbits ear in the US. I don't know the proper 'bug' name for them. In the US it is common to use a garden insecicide called Sevin 5% dust in the nestboxes to discourage these critters. If a baby is weak or not healthy they will start boring into them and kill them. Damp/rainy periods tend to make them thrive and multipy.

To be on the side of caution clean and make sure your bedding is dry. I don't think the parents will abandon the babies. Check on them frequently to make sure they are being fed. You might have to assist feed a few times until the parents take back over. Assist feeding is feeding them some formula while they are still in the nest.

Right now I just noticed Ants that discovered a nestbox...yuk! Today the few babies will be pulled and nestboxes taken down.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, i cleaned it with washing up liquid and very hot water. going to rry get some Trigiene from work and use that in future as i feel it is a very good disinfectant but need to check safety for birds first. Then dried it and put clean bedding in. Mother seems to have fed them and they were looking great this morning. however, have another one which had it in, just need ot thoroughly clean It now the baby has fledged (and so has a problem arised with it!). worried as now i have a couple of nest boxes with 3 or 4 babies in and having to keep a very close eye on them. Should be a bit better as at home now, not going away for a long time, into the real world of work in a few days!!

Only problem now is one of the babies fledged when i cond think there was water around - was away and left LOADS but seemed to all be gone when i came home couple of days later, not really understood it) I dont think she is drinking properly. I came home yesterday in my lunch hour and syringe fed her about 0.5ml water by just putting it in her beak. she started to take it well but not sure if this is a really safe way to do it?

Thanks for all your helP!


----------

